# Car rental



## Magnum03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Where going to visit Malaga in October to get everything ready for our move in January.
Last time we visited, I had found a cheap car rental over the Internet from Goldcar, but got ripped off at the airport, when they charged an additional €60 for insurance.
Can anyone recommend a car rental service, that doesn't rip you off?
We're not looking for anything fancy, last time we had a Seat Ibiza, which was adequate.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

This subject has been covered many times on this and most forums, try search!
In the meantime for a quick referal, everyone in our circle uses Helle Hollis, not the cheapest but absolutely spot on,


----------



## Magnum03 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks,
sometimes you need someone to tell you the obvious


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

I have used autoeurope.com twice. Very reliable, good service and the best prices. They are a broker that use cars from different companies. They don't have their own. Zero excess insurance included, but there are exceptions as is usual on these things.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Weve used malagacar.com quite a bit never had a problem, insurance covers as many drivers as you like and everything apart from windows, tyres and underneath of the vehicle


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stevelin said:


> Weve used malagacar.com quite a bit never had a problem, insurance covers as many drivers as you like and everything apart from windows, tyres and underneath of the vehicle


 We use them as well. The last time was about a month ago and for four days they charged us 27€ total!!!! Ok, so we only had a fiat panda, but it was fine!!

Jo xxx


----------

